# [SOLVED][Intel Microcode] tar: Child returned status 141

## Jacekalex

Czesć

Mam bardzo dziwaczny problem z intel-microcode:

```
 * Package:    sys-firmware/intel-microcode-20180807a_p20180922

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: base-system@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux split-ucode userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   fakeroot network-sandbox preserve-libs splitdebug userpriv usersandbox

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     4.18.12-gn1

tar: Child returned status 141

tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now

 * ERROR: sys-firmware/intel-microcode-20180807a_p20180922::gentoo failed (unpack phase):

 *   unpack: failure unpacking microcode-20180807a.tgz

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 1930:  Called default

 *      phase-functions.sh, line  868:  Called default_src_unpack

 *      phase-functions.sh, line  895:  Called __eapi0_src_unpack

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  792:  Called unpack 'microcode-20180807a.tgz' 'intel-microcode-collection-20180922.tar.xz'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  397:  Called __helpers_die 'unpack: failure unpacking microcode-20180807a.tgz'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  121:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-firmware/intel-microcode-20180807a_p20180922::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-firmware/intel-microcode-20180807a_p20180922::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/buildlogs/sys-firmware:intel-microcode-20180807a_p20180922:20181005-052708.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-firmware/intel-microcode-20180807a_p20180922/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-firmware/intel-microcode-20180807a_p20180922/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-firmware/intel-microcode-20180807a_p20180922/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-firmware/intel-microcode-20180807a_p20180922/work'
```

Co ciekawe, sam pliczek microcode-20180807a.tgz mogę rozpakować bez problemu ręcznie poleceniem tar xzf:

```
# G1 ###   pią paź 05 07:45:36  domek : /var/tmp/test 

root ~> ls

microcode-20180807a.tgz

# G1 ###   pią paź 05 07:45:37  domek : /var/tmp/test 

root ~> tar xzf microcode-20180807a.tgz

# G1 ###   pią paź 05 07:45:45  domek : /var/tmp/test 

root ~> ls

intel-ucode               license               microcode-20180807a.tgz

intel-ucode-with-caveats  linux-kernel-patches  releasenote
```

Wygląda na to, że portage jakoś tara chyba źle uruchamia w tym odosobnionym przypadku.   :Shocked: 

W żadnej innej paczce podobnego cyrku od lat nie miałem.

EDIT:

sys-apps/sandbox-2.13 nie potrafi gadać z binarkami skompilowanymi z flagą static, 

w tym z gzip.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

